# Opinions? Feedback?



## Namba (Jan 8, 2013)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9644707/

I had a few issues with this one but all in all it came together pretty nicely for me. I'm wondering if anybody could offer a bit of feedback for this one, because this one took forever to piece together, and in hindsight there are things I should have done before I added the effects, like maybe reduce the hiss a bit more, but oh well.


----------



## Furcade (Jan 20, 2013)

Eh, Deftones never fails to remind me of the more disturbing scenes of Breaking Bad, for some reason. Anyway, I don't think a reduction in hiss is needed, especially if you're trying to replicate Mr Moreno, but it needs to be a different kind of hiss. I haven't worked with such wizardry before in terms of vocals, so I can't give you much advice there. But I can say that you don't have the same voice as Chino, which means you shouldn't try to do exactly the same thing. On that note, you're a little pitchy (see what I did there?), especially in the quiet bit at the start.

The guitar playing is lovely, and it's mixed well such that a small collection of instruments is given great apparent depth.


----------

